# Recent eats



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

King sigang











Spade fish tinola

If you like ethnic Filipino food just let me know I can post the recipe(s).


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Love to try some, have no idea if I'd like it or not, though I am adventurous when it comes to eats. Post or PM if you don't mind either way I will get it and try it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What are the greens? spinach? Post up some recipes, I'll try them.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Contender said:


> Love to try some, have no idea if I'd like it or not, though I am adventurous when it comes to eats. Post or PM if you don't mind either way I will get it and try it.


x2. If you get some time please include me. Thanks. Looks awesome.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Gonna guess... spinach leaves, sliced onion, tomatoes ,chicken or fish stock and of course fish!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Recipes to come, will post here by tomorrow. if you guys want more I have plenty. Tx for the interest. The guesses have been pretty close too!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

do you have any good pancit or lumpia recipes ?? Thanks


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

TONOLA KING MAC
1-1/2 lbs king mackerel, sliced 1/2"-3/4" thick like steaks, 1 large tomato, sliced, 1 small yellow onion sliced
1inch ginger, peeled, SlicedSpinach leaves, 2-3 pcs long green pepper, halved Salt to taste, 3-4 cups water
1. Boil in pot water, then add tomato, onion, & ginger. 
2. Continue 10 mins., then add fish & green pepper, allow to reboil & cook another 15 mins covered.
3. Adjust soup flavor wt salt. Then add spinach, cook only till wilted.


----------

